# New mod idea?



## Oricuber (Dec 3, 2014)

I was thinking about modifications like the hexaminx and mastermorphix, and I got the idea to try to make a pyraminx into a cubic shape, and/or a cube puzzle into a dodecahedron shape (like a megaminx). I was wondering, is this idea original? I haven't attempted making it yet, and if you want to try it out you can.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 3, 2014)

Oricuber said:


> try to make a pyraminx into a cubic shape


The most symmetrical way to do this makes... a Skewb  I could be wrong but I don't think here's any way to do this with straight cuts so that the pyraminx's hidden "centers" don't get shown.



Oricuber said:


> a cube puzzle into a dodecahedron shape (like a megaminx)


QJ has mass produced one of these: http://cube4you.com/qj-dodecahedron-black-p-154.html


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 3, 2014)

qqwref said:


> The most symmetrical way to do this makes... a Skewb  I could be wrong but I don't think here's any way to do this with straight cuts so that the pyraminx's hidden "centers" don't get shown.



Tony fisher has made the pyraminx cube.

http://tonyfisherpuzzles.net/047 Cubominx ( Rubik type puzzle ).html


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Dec 3, 2014)

> > try to make a pyraminx into a cubic shape
> 
> 
> The most symmetrical way to do this makes... a Skewb I could be wrong but I don't think here's any way to do this with straight cuts so that the pyraminx's hidden "centers" don't get shown.


Yeah. On the twisty puzzles forum it says...
"The Skewb is a puzzle that rotates around a 4-axis core. when twisting you 
turn exactly half of the cube at one time.
Invented by Tony Durham Uwe Meffert picked it up and marketed it under the name "*Pyraminx Cube*" until Douglas Hofstadter came up with the name Skewb which was subsequently picked up by Mefferts"


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Dec 3, 2014)

I just realized... "Pyraminx Cube" is pronounced "Py-ra-mink*s-cube*" "scube" turning into "skewb"

am I the only one who didn't know this?


----------



## Cale S (Dec 3, 2014)

Gallifrey said:


> I just realized... "Pyraminx Cube" is pronounced "Py-ra-mink*s-cube*" "scube" turning into "skewb"
> 
> am I the only one who didn't know this?


I'm pretty sure that's just a coincidence, I always thought that 'skewb' was a portmanteau of 'skewed' and 'cube.'


----------



## Oricuber (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Tony Fisher (Dec 7, 2014)

Cale S said:


> I'm pretty sure that's just a coincidence, I always thought that 'skewb' was a portmanteau of 'skewed' and 'cube.'


Yes, otherwise we would spell it "Scube".


----------

